

How To Recover From Mistakeningly Emailing A Million People - ecaron
http://www.problogger.net/archives/2013/04/16/how-not-to-send-an-email-a-day-wed-rather-forget-but-a-story-we-need-to-tell/

======
devindotcom
Not bad advice, it seems, but a rather turgid retelling. "Triage, apologize as
soon and as honestly as possible, then take your lumps" is more succinct.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
I did something similar to this the other day, accidentally tweeted the
release of my metal band's new music video to the followers of one of my
Android apps... Neither have more than a few hundred followers, so not too
bad, but deathmetal certainly isn't everyone's cup of tea.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Was interested in taking a look at your music, but couldn't find any info in
your profile. Any chance you could post a link here, or send some info my way
(my contact details are in my profile).

------
cperciva
I'm a bit confused about why it was possible to send an email to a million
wrong people. Don't million-person lists usually have some form of moderation?

~~~
biot
Presumable this is their subscriber list and they are the moderators.

------
Xcelerate
So... all of these people got really angry over getting one email? Maybe I'm
reading the article wrong, but I get tons of emails all the time that I didn't
ask for. It's just part of using the internet as far as I can tell.

~~~
lostsock
If they sent it to 1 million people and only 0.1% of people complained that is
still 1,000 people complaining.

------
gavinpc
Love the stuble title.

------
johnvschmitt
People rightly crave accountability, & it's refreshing when it's displayed, as
it's display is so rare lately. Don't fear accountability, embrace it.

FYI, my company (GoPhoto) had a similar "oops" email event & can validate that
the approach in this article is right-on & valid.

